# Dude scored 113 points in a FIBA game!



## sincere (Feb 24, 2012)

Did anyone catch this? Dude hit 32 threes!

http://parkrivals.com/mohammad-el-akkari-scored-113-points-in-a-fiba-game-last-night/

If you ever played organized ball, you know how important strength and conditioning is because the more you get tired, the harder it is for you to hit these shots! Crazy stuff..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous for sure.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

WTF is a El-Akkari


----------



## sincere (Feb 24, 2012)

Dre said:


> WTF is a El-Akkari


Dont hate, just because we dont know him dont mean he sucks. Like i said, if you ever played organized ball, you know how it wears you out to run for 40 minutes easily and drop crazy stats.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

113 points is an impressive feat...

One question though, was he playing himself?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

sincere said:


> Dont hate, just because we dont know him dont mean he sucks. Like i said, if you ever played organized ball, you know how it wears you out to run for 40 minutes easily and drop crazy stats.


Joke...I'm actually glad you didn't get it


----------



## sincere (Feb 24, 2012)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 113 points is an impressive feat...
> 
> One question though, was he playing himself?


i was thinking the same. either way, its pretty badass..and i am pretty sure coach didnt mind since they got the W.


----------

